# Thinking To Learn Guitar



## adityak469 (Jun 13, 2014)

So its my b'day in a few days and now i'm thinking to get a guitar(acoustic) on my b'day 

I'm new to this field and don't know anything about musical instruments and what i need to learn them. 

So could anyone please inform me with what i need to learn guitar? 

My budget is around 6-7k and if you could, please link me to good videos for how to learn an acoustic guitar as I'll be learning online


----------



## Gollum (Jun 13, 2014)

This is all you need 
Rocksmith 2014 Edition | Learn Guitar and Bass | Official Site | Ubisoft®


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gollum said:


> This is all you need
> Rocksmith 2014 Edition | Learn Guitar and Bass | Official Site | Ubisoft®



if i buy rocksmith, then what about the guitar? and buying online is not an option as i dont have a credit card


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 13, 2014)

For acoustic guitar look for yamaha f 310


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> if i buy rocksmith, then what about the guitar? and buying online is not an option as i dont have a credit card



Please don't. Its bad practice.

Get an acoustic and learn from an instructor.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

you better be prepared to invest a lot of time. 

and you better not miss any PD due to this, you pirate.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 13, 2014)

30 minutes to 1 hour per day is enough for learning,unless you are trying to be John Petrucci


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 14, 2014)

I am in the same boat. Are guitar available on any online stores or will I have to buy it locally only?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 14, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> I am in the same boat. Are guitar available on any online stores or will I have to buy it locally only?



Go to your nearest shops,note the prices for each model.Then search in internet shops for the same(furtadows,bajaoo,saptaswara,musician small etc) Compare and Buy the cheapest among them


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> For acoustic guitar look for yamaha f 310



a little over the budget, any other?



anirbandd said:


> you better be prepared to invest a lot of time.
> 
> and you better not miss any PD due to this, you pirate.



i'll be investing an hour daily  and i won't miss PDs if i have the game


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 14, 2014)

^^ for how much you are getting? 
Its bang for buck


----------



## Gollum (Jun 14, 2014)

GuitarStreet | India's largest online guitar store.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> ^^ for how much you are getting?
> Its bang for buck



didn't check locally, its ~8k online, so it'd around the same locally too.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 14, 2014)

Mm other good brands in your budget are cort,Grenada and Pluto.
Anyways if you have extra bucks opt for Yamaha.Member  [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] have bought one recently.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Mm other good brands in your budget are cort,Grenada and Pluto.
> Anyways if you have extra bucks opt for Yamaha.Member  [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] have bought one recently.



i'll go check in the shops then


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 14, 2014)

Start here: BC-000 â€¢ Justin's Beginners Guitar Course | free guitar lesson from justinguitar.com

Best online guitar teacher and totally free.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok guys i'll be going today to search the shops and maybe buy the guitar around 5pm. Do i need to look for any accessories? if yes, then please name them


----------



## abhidev (Jun 16, 2014)

get a nice protective cover bag and a belt if required....a pair of string bundles and plectrums


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

abhidev said:


> get a nice protective cover bag and a belt if required....a pair of string bundles and plectrums



don't understand most of it  will check when i go to the shop


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

You should get those stuff by default.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah,you'll get those with the guitar itself.Guitar Tuner is the most important one,but if you have android you get the app,so no need for a physical one.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Yeah,you'll get those with the guitar itself.Guitar Tuner is the most important one,but if you have android you get the app,so no need for a physical one.



don't have android  still stuck with symbian 

and its raining here, sl looks like i'll go tommorow


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Yeah,you'll get those with the guitar itself.Guitar Tuner is the most important one,but if you have android you get the app,so no need for a physical one.



daTuner


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

Faun said:


> daTuner



 to this.

But if you don't have Android, you will have to invest in a electronic tuner.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> to this.
> 
> But if you don't have Android, you will have to invest in a electronic tuner.



How many years you been playing guitar ?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

Since 2nd year engineering. That would be around 5 years.


----------



## SunE (Jun 16, 2014)

Also get a capo if you want. Lots of popular songs need a capo to be played properly. But it's not at all necessary.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

SunE said:


> Also get a capo if you want. Lots of popular songs need a capo to be played properly. But it's not at all necessary.



Not really necessary. Learn normally first and once you understand the theory, then get a capo.

Most songs can be transposed easily between keys without a capo.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Not really necessary. Learn normally first and once you understand the theory, then get a capo.
> 
> Most songs can be transposed easily between keys without a capo.



i second this


----------



## SunE (Jun 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Not really necessary. Learn normally first and once you understand the theory, then get a capo.
> 
> Most songs can be transposed easily between keys without a capo.



Yeah I did mention that it was not necessary. Thanks for the information though. Even I'm thinking of starting(actually I do know a little since I live in a hostel and many of my friends already know how to play the guitar).


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

what does a capo do? :O


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> what does a capo do? :O



the nut gets raised

- - - Updated - - -

Cort Ad 810

*www.furtadosonline.com/product/Cort-acoustic-guitar-ad-810-natural-202299.html


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Since 2nd year engineering. That would be around 5 years.



How has been the learning experience and where do you stand now compared to when you started. I am just curious.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2014)

I play it for a hobby and I read some music theory books. I mainly only cover songs.

But I enjoy it as well.

You can check out my youtube channel for some of my videos : *www.youtube.com/user/dessavio/videos

- - - Updated - - -

If you want details of what I know, I know a couple of chords, I practice the Pentatonic, Minor and Harmonic Minor scales and impro on them and tapping arpeggios, etc.

- - - Updated - - -



SunE said:


> Yeah I did mention that it was not necessary. Thanks for the information though. Even I'm thinking of starting(actually I do know a little since I live in a hostel and many of my friends already know how to play the guitar).



You should take the time to learn from your friends.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> what does a capo do? :O



It is mainly used to set a song in a higher key. For example a song in the key of E would become a song in the key of F# if you put the capo on the 2nd fret, while maintaining the pattern of the chords from the key of E.

But you can transpose chords anyway without a capo, only the pattern changes.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 17, 2014)

(._.) everyone's forgetting the fact that i don't know anything about guitars and music


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> (._.) everyone's forgetting the fact that i don't know anything about guitars and music



Then prepare to get your fingers busted as you do the exercises.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Then prepare to get your fingers busted as you do the exercises.



well i'm ready for that


----------



## Gollum (Jun 17, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> well i'm ready for that



It will only hurt for a week, 

My tip, hold the finger near the fret or right on top of the fret.
This will reduce the strength needed to apply on the string while holding a note or chord.
*www.start-playing-guitar.com/image-files/fretboard.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2014)

Near the fret
*4.bp.blogspot.com/-3nyCsiZEsEA/UmKhQ6a4eKI/AAAAAAAAAGI/ouXdRwubwGQ/s1600/IMG_1956.jpg

Thumb exactly opposite to the middle finger
*www.learningtoplaytheguitar.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/gd_change41.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2014)

Gollum said:


> It will only hurt for a week,
> 
> My tip, hold the finger near the fret or right on top of the fret.
> This will reduce the strength needed to apply on the string while holding a note or chord.
> *www.start-playing-guitar.com/image-files/fretboard.jpg



Dude, you nuts? That will cause buzzing and your note won't sound at all. 

Always fret behind the fret.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 18, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, you nuts? That will cause buzzing and your note won't sound at all.
> 
> Always fret behind the fret.



Yep, you're the expert


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 18, 2014)

So i went to see guitars and Yamaha F310(~8k) was OK but i liked Fender 100A(~8k), there was an Epiphone DR 200S(~9.5k) which was awesome. Which should i buy? Which is most VFM? I'll be buying tommorow. 

On a side note they are not proving any accessories like bags or strings.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2014)

I suggest get the one which is not too cheap on quality and not too steep on price. Later on you can invest more on an electric guitar. I got Stagg SW201 where I live now. At home has a fender classic vibe 50. It's the coolest thing I have ever owned. Can't wait to go back and start practicing on Classic Vibe 

Stagg SW201 for $124
*www.backalleymusic.co.uk/contents/media/sw201%20cherry%20sb.jpg

Classi Vibe 50 27k
*elderly.com/fmic/items/images/30N/SCVS5-OWT_front.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> So i went to see guitars and Yamaha F310(~8k) was OK but i liked Fender 100A(~8k), there was an Epiphone DR 200S(~9.5k) which was awesome. Which should i buy? Which is most VFM? I'll be buying tommorow.
> 
> On a side note they are not proving any accessories like bags or strings.



The fender one is also good.btw what did you find good about the epiphone?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> The fender one is also good.btw what did you find good about the epiphone?



the quality was better, the build was also good and the sound was awesome.

- - - Updated - - -

guys help ?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 19, 2014)

I'd say buy the epiphone one if you dont want to regret not buying it XD


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> I'd say buy the epiphone one if you dont want to regret not buying it XD



Few things in life you don't want to regret later. True.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2014)

I played an Epiphone Juggernaut copy once. It sounds amazing.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 19, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I played an Epiphone Juggernaut copy once. It sounds amazing.



so should j get the Epiphone one?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2014)

Granada guitar has good vibrations


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 19, 2014)

no one seems to care about me :'( 
i'll be buying in 20mins, please suggest. (._.)


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2014)

Take someone with experience with you. Don't go alone.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 19, 2014)

My bro has Yamaha one!
How is that brand as I wanted to join classes!


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 19, 2014)

bought the Fender F100A  

it all costed 7.6k with strings, tuner and foam bag  all because of mom's bargain power 

will upload pics tommorow


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 19, 2014)

^^Congrats.enjoy

- - - Updated - - -

I suggested the yamaha one.
You liked the epiphone one.
You brought the fender one.
XD


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> ^^Congrats.enjoy
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



yamaha and fender were the same, but fender looked better and the Epiphone one was too costly xD

- - - Updated - - -

and here are the pics 

*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/p180x540/10378077_717974348241407_208072551401722285_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/q81/s720x720/1558475_717974181574757_5753664649205997180_n.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2014)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]: congrats buddy for your new guitar.  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: is there anything you don't do? anything you haven't done or at least tried?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 20, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]: congrats buddy for your new guitar.  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: is there anything you don't do? anything you haven't done or at least tried?



Banning you XD


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2014)

Congrats Aditya, now get down to practicing 



lightningfassst said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]: congrats buddy for your new guitar.  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: is there anything you don't do? anything you haven't done or at least tried?


Never driven a car for longer rides. But soon will be doing that too. 

Lot many other things to do too


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 21, 2014)

Congrats OP, that looks like a great first guitar. I learned to play on a cheap local made one(still play it ). Remember, it might be quite frustrating at first but don't give up!

Start here: BC-000 â€¢ Justin's Beginners Guitar Course | free guitar lesson from justinguitar.com


----------



## haniya11 (Jun 21, 2014)

As long as you have an ear for pitch, even if it is dismal, you can learn on your own. Depending on how your ear is, you may not even need the books or vids. It is a rather easy instrument to learn to play, but difficult to learn to play well.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 21, 2014)

awesome

- - - Updated - - -

BTW if you want to learn on your own you might want to give Rocksmith 2014 a shot. I've been using this with my signature acoustic guitar and its a great way to learn


----------

